# Sick of Being Sick ! Society and their Bagels and Fast Food and My Stomach...



## scrawford (Nov 17, 2013)

Today is Sunday, yes Sunday, November ?, 2013, three days away from a formal luncheon I am supposed to attend so that would make it the 17th. I won't be attending this year unfortunately. I have what they refer to as IBS. I guess it's what they call something that they don't actually have a remedy for? I was diagnosed approximately 4-5 years ago? First signs: Went camping, just got off work. We were going for a walk, beautiful day. Ooops just had a little gas, thinking nothing of it and OMG ! it was down my leg and I ran for the nearest outhouse. My poor husband. I chucked everything but my pants down the outhouse can. What on earth? I was so disgusted with myself. Thought maybe it was a one time thing... yeh, no... it happened again, and again and again. I finally went to the doctor and he told me I had IBS. I went through almost every test to ensure it wasn't anything else and yes it was the horror of the horrors what do I do? What do I eat? Imodium Advanced combined with the good old Metamucil. What the ? Ok. It worked ok. However for reasons unknown I felt my digestive system was progressing to some sort of horrible advanced stage. This day and time it's roared its ugly head again and again. It seems everything I eat makes me sick, causes gas, bloating, pain in my stomach, humiliating bathroom episodes (i.e. thin wall between each stall) your co-workers chatting in the washroom and hearing me ... so sooner than later I began to miss more and more work. I was in so much pain. Nothing the doctor prescribed worked. 5 Imods worked though, then 6 was better... then... But then that just compounds and it just turns into more and more pain. At a desk job I've held for 9 years now minus all my horrible absences. I'm sick of me and I feel scared and alone. My co-workers must think I'm a real piece of work. But I'm the most honest and sincere person you'd ever meet. "She's sick again?" How do I hang on? By a thread perhaps? I've hardly said the worst of my symptoms but I'm new to this site and a little uncomfortable. Even talking to my doctor. I never seem to get the same doctor. I'm still on a waiting list for a colonscopy. Doctor said it may be 2 years if not more.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi scrawford,

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Don't worry about sharing too much here, everyone here understands the need to talk about poop and farts and blood and such. It's very helpful to have a place where you can discuss these things without having to worry about a negative reaction!

If you were camping when it started, my first thought is giardiasis. But, of course, the genesis could have been any number of things.

I've had a lot of success with the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. Others report success with the low-FODMAP diet. Some opt for fine-tuning how much Immodium to take (I did that for a year and 1mg twice a day worked well for me). If you can find out specifically what's causing the condition (I believe a SIBO situation that increased tenfold for some unknown reason when I had my appendix removed is my problem), it can help determine which approach to try, but that's not always possible.

Good luck!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## scrawford (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you Rich. I appreciate your comment. It wasn't a bacterium. They tested for everything. Not once but twice over the last four years. The doctor I saw a few days ago told me not to eat Salad, nor oatmeal, no cereal, no granola. I can eat an apple but blend it.. no gluten, no wheat. The list goes on. Used to be able to eat anything. Now our bodies are telling us, no more. It's difficult.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

scrawford said:


> It's difficult.


Haha, understatement of the year in this forum. 

Whatever you try, I hope it helps! I'd be happy to share SCD info if you're interested; I'm no expert, but after 5 months, I've learned a lot. Others have much more experience with low-FODMAP and other approaches.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Scrawford,

We understand, but it doesn't mean you need to suffer like this. Scour the website for information about treatments. There's bound to be something here that will help make things a tiny bit better.


----------



## pielala (Nov 16, 2013)

In Canada can you pay to get a necessary exam sooner? I have heard of these wait times but also that you can pay to get it faster that is if you have the money I guess. I hear people are happy with health care there. That would freak me out. here in US right now anyway I could get that exam as fast as they had room a few days a week or two.


----------



## Shimeez (Nov 27, 2013)

I get you, we get to eat nothing! I love food so much but it just doesn't love me.


----------



## torontcana (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry for all the problems you are having with your IBS. It is certainly not pleasant and I can totally relate to "sick of being sick". I have been 4 years of tests and pain and no answsers. Not sure where you live in Canada but I have never heard of a two year waiting list for a colonoscopy. I am also Canadian and have had 3 in the last few years and never had to wait more than a few weeks. Have you seen a gastro specialist or is this a family doctor? If you can get to a specialist, you should be able to get a colonoscopy a lot sooner.

I have also been on the SCD diet for about a year and although I don't have D, a lot of the people on it do have that problem and it is very good to control it. It does take awhile to get used to but there are many great cookbooks and websites that make the transition much easier. Reading the book Breaking the Vicious Cycle by Elaine Gotschall is very important before starting the diet. There is also a lot about the Fodmap diet on this site as well and seems to be the diet of choice for most IBS sufferers.

I hope you get some resolution soon and if you can get a different doctor hopefully you can get a colonoscopy sooner rather than later. Good Luck!


----------

